

Why you shouldn't use disposable email addresses to register domains - howaboutit
http://viewdns.info/reversewhois/?q=mailinator.com

======
codesci
I think the point the poster is making is the specific type of disposable
address they've used. Addresses on mailinator.com can be read by anyone
without a password (go see for yourself). Presumably anyone could just do a
password reset and take over the account.

However, just because they used a disposable contact email in the whois
record, it's not necessarily the case that they used the same for the
registrar account or anything else (so taking over the domain isn't as easy as
implied).

In any case, I don't see any issues with "disposable" email addresses such as
a random alias on a private domain with a catch-all.

------
MaulingMonkey
"Why you shouldn't use disposable email addresses to register domains"

Err... was there an extra negative in there? I'm failing to see why this is
evidence that you _shouldn 't_ use a disposable email address.

------
buserror
yeah right, so my official emails will get spammed to death forever by the
newbiest kid who can grep the whois database.

Of _course_ you need to use a disposable email for pretty much /everything/
these days.

------
boogdan
Oh wow: "there are 65,117 domains that matched this search query." (for
domains@microsoft.com)

